# Kindest way to kill a toad?



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi. This morning I found a large common toad on the road, clearly it had been run over and I thought it was dead...but I have just come home to find it has managed to crawl to my house of all places. It clearly has a broken leg, and entrails are being dragged from its back end.

What is the kindest way to kill it? Thanks.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Quickly is always the kindest way to die, hammer or a brick to the head should be pretty instant.
Thats just my opinion.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Something very hard and very quick. Poor thing.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh god I really dont think I can do that! I am crying at just the thought of it...oh nooooo. I wish my hubby was here.............


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

is there such a thing as a KIND way to kill something? lol i think you can be HUMANE and as said a brick to the head should be pretty instant. just take aim and close your eyes it must be in alot of pain 

i accidently killed a bird the other day in my car first time in a year of driving ive ever killed anything i slowed down but it started flying too late and there was feathers everywhere i felt really bad


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Oh god I really dont think I can do that! I am crying at just the thought of it...oh nooooo. I wish my hubby was here.............


I know. It's horrible but he's suffering. The sooner the better.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Oh god I really don't think I can do that! I am crying at just the thought of it...oh nooooo. I wish my hubby was here.............


 
If your squeamish put a cloth over the toad and then bash it as hard as you can with a hammer. Cloth will also stop bits of toad flying up in your face.
If you really cant hit it with some thing, you could put it in the freezer but that wont be quite as quick and painless.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay I have done it....I know it was the humane thing to do...but I still feel awful and my neighbours must think I am a maniac.

It just had to come to my door! That has just ruined my day. :devil:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

rum&coke said:


> Cloth will also stop bits of toad flying up in your face.
> .


 
LOL, thats not gonna help her :no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Okay I have done it....I know it was the humane thing to do...but I still feel awful and my neighbours must think I am a maniac.
> 
> It just had to come to my door! That has just ruined my day. :devil:


Well done! Most people wouldn't have the guts.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

That's horrendous, the poor thing.
RIP little toad 
Well done for doing it though, I don't think I'd be able to.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Okay I have done it....I know it was the humane thing to do...but I still feel awful and my neighbours must think I am a maniac.
> 
> It just had to come to my door! That has just ruined my day. :devil:


Well done :no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Okay I have done it....I know it was the humane thing to do...but I still feel awful and my neighbours must think I am a maniac.
> 
> It just had to come to my door! That has just ruined my day. :devil:


Good one poor lil toad can rest in peace now


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> That's horrendous, the poor thing.
> RIP little toad
> Well done for doing it though, I don't think I'd be able to.


Ah MAN! You edited your post. I lol'd.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah MAN! You edited your post. I lol'd.


Sorry! Was it the bit about the head living for up to an hour after it's been detached from the body?
For anyone that didn't see it, I had said don't behead it for the above reason! But that I didn't know if it was true but I still wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Sorry! Was it the bit about the head living for up to an hour after it's been detached from the body?
> For anyone that didn't see it, I had said don't behead it for the above reason! But that I didn't know if it was true but I still wouldn't want to risk it.


hahahaha yes! Where did you hear that? I think that's highly unlikely.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> hahahaha yes! Where did you hear that? I think that's highly unlikely.


My sister told me earlier! But it was her friend who told her, it was because he had a really poorly leopard gecko so he 'humanely euthanaised' it (which I wasn't happy to hear), and he didn't want to cut off her head for that reason. Why anyone would think cutting off an animals head would be a good way to put something out of it's misery is beyond me. Today is a horrible day for animal deaths, it's really sad.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> hahahaha yes! Where did you hear that? I think that's highly unlikely.


 It's totally not true, lol.


Well done, ILT; it's a horrible thing to have to do, but sometimes it's all you can do.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

The kindest way is to put it in the freezer its body will go into hibernation, just like going to sleep but will not wake up.
Sorry i couldnt get this reply to you sooner ilt
This is also the most humane way with reptiles (other than the vets of course)


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks guys. 

it really was in a very bad way, so bad when I saw it first thing I thought it was dead, the whole back of its body was flattened...and when I saw it later it had moved and when I was standing over he moved dragging itself with the front legs towards my house...must have known.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> it really was in a very bad way, so bad when I saw it first thing I thought it was dead, the whole back of its body was flattened...and when I saw it later it had moved and when I was standing over he moved dragging itself with the front legs towards my house...must have known.


The poor poor thing, at least you put it out of it's misery, ultimate respect to you. There's nothing I can't stand more than an animal in distress like that, it's horrible. Just thinking of it dragging itself towards your house is making me well up, I can't imagine what it was like for you having to see it, but like you say, it must have known about your froggies and toads, bless it.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

think on dartfrog I read humain way to kill amphibians is to sedate them in vodka soloution or something odd like that but a bit late now im sure what you did was the right thing to do


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

richie.b said:


> The kindest way is to put it in the freezer its body will go into hibernation, just like going to sleep but will not wake up.
> Sorry i couldnt get this reply to you sooner ilt
> This is also the most humane way with reptiles (other than the vets of course)


 
Errr no its not. Putting any animal straight into the freezer is a very painful experience for said animal. The blood crystalise's (sp?) in the veins, which as you can imagine would not be the nicest of things.

It is a common misconception that putting an animal in the freezer is humane, if you have to euthanise an animal, please do not put it in the freezer.

Take it to a vet, or if not possible, a form of swift cranial destruction is best.


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

what about lobster when you put that in freezer to knock it out? is that cruel or humane? or are we talking just about frogs


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

LewisJones said:


> what about lobster when you put that in freezer to knock it out? is that cruel or humane? or are we talking just about frogs


I imagine its cruel too, although Im unsure if Lobsters can feel pain? 

Alot of fish cannot, there body will react to pain but cannot actually feel it.

Its the same with feeder insects such as Locust, Crickets, they lack a cerebral cortex which allows them to not feel pain, but there bodies will react to it.

So if a Lobster can indeed feel pain, then yes it would be an awful event for the poor thing and incredibly painful, even if it couldnt feel pain it would be very stressful on it.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

available approved method uses sedation in a bath of 5% ethyl alcohol (ethanol) followed by immersion in a stronger bath after the amphibian has been anesthetized. Pure ethyl alcohol is also not available, but vodka is an acceptable substitute (usually 40% ethanol, but check the label). Sedate the animal in 5% ethanol (e.g. 1/8 vodka, room temperature) until it stops moving, then place in 40% ethanol (neat vodka)

for future refernece of humain method as aproved by experts for any1 who may stumble onto this thread :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> available approved method uses sedation in a bath of 5% ethyl alcohol (ethanol) followed by immersion in a stronger bath after the amphibian has been anesthetized. Pure ethyl alcohol is also not available, but vodka is an acceptable substitute (usually 40% ethanol, but check the label). Sedate the animal in 5% ethanol (e.g. 1/8 vodka, room temperature) until it stops moving, then place in 40% ethanol (neat vodka)
> 
> for future refernece of humain method as aproved by experts for any1 who may stumble onto this thread :2thumb:


This method seems really cruel, the animal will be in extreme pain, That would be like us being submerged in acid. Especially to an Amphib with extremely sensitive skin. No way would I ever use that method. Touch wood I wont ever have to euthanise an animal myself.


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

as much as bathing in alcohol for anyone would be heaven, i really think brick to the head is pretty humane i mean if i was in that much pain and someone had to put me down and i had to watch them carefully measure out alcohol i would probably start hitting myself with a brick.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> This method seems really cruel, the animal will be in extreme pain, That would be like us being submerged in acid. Especially to an Amphib with extremely sensitive skin. No way would I ever use that method. Touch wood I wont ever have to euthanise an animal myself.


its what recommend by The (U.S.) National Research Council on Pain and Distress in Laboratory Animals (Wright KM and Whitaker BR. 2001. Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry. Krieger Publishing Company) 

freezing causes massize pain co2 is ineffective as anphibians can survive with massive oxygen debt

this is recomneded over lethal injections and all other methods of euthanasia by medical researchers and veterinarian if they say its humain over other methods id take the word for it what method would you use?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Errr no its not. Putting any animal straight into the freezer is a very painful experience for said animal. The blood crystalise's (sp?) in the veins, which as you can imagine would not be the nicest of things.
> 
> It is a common misconception that putting an animal in the freezer is humane, if you have to euthanise an animal, please do not put it in the freezer.
> 
> Take it to a vet, or if not possible, a form of swift cranial destruction is best.


this is what ive always been led to believe, the toad would be long asleep before its blood crystalises so would feel no pain. Dont forget theyre not warm blooded so slow right down when cooled
i suppose a smack on the head wouldnt be felt
but like you said best way is always a vet


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't see why a brick is not the most humane method. It's a spilt second and they're gone. I don't feel 100% confident any other method can achieve this.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

richie.b said:


> this is what ive always been led to believe, the toad would be long asleep before its blood crystalises so would feel no pain. Dont forget theyre not warm blooded so slow right down when cooled
> i suppose a smack on the head wouldnt be felt
> but like you said best way is always a vet


though they slow down they remain conscious throughout as there blood crystallises destroying there body and organs in a horrific painful way its 1 of those stories that has been thrown around so much its believed ...like swimming after eating also false :gasp:

the vet aproved method of euthanising anphibains is above allthough according to dendroboard they use ethenole rather than vodka but vodka is there given substitute there words not mine


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

wasting vodka on a frog isn't humane!! 

brick to the head and then drink the vodka.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't see why a brick is not the most humane method. It's a spilt second and they're gone. I don't feel 100% confident any other method can achieve this.


i think its the mess and chance of it being unsuccessful and causing more pain and suffering :lol2: the idea behind euthanisia is normaly for it to be peacful i cant see the death hospitals in switzerland being as possable if they had a huge rock and asked you to just pop your head under it as they pat you on the back assuring you its just a split second :lol2:


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

plastic bag and a hammer over the head, like they all say fastest way is the most human !
it will move alot when it first dies , muscle spasm , but its dead , just chill.
its horrible but its better!
p.s. 
talking is un humane the thing is suffering now?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> its what recommend by The (U.S.) National Research Council on Pain and Distress in Laboratory Animals (Wright KM and Whitaker BR. 2001. Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry. Krieger Publishing Company)
> 
> freezing causes massize pain co2 is ineffective as anphibians can survive with massive oxygen debt
> 
> this is recomneded over lethal injections and all other methods of euthanasia by medical researchers and veterinarian if they say its humain over other methods id take the word for it what method would you use?


I speak on behalf of Matt when I say the method we'd use is the vets. If we ever had to euthanase an animal ourselves, it'd probably be a blow to the head to destroy the brain, hopefully quick and painless, although I just can't stand the thought of the animal panicking as it sees something coming towards it's head to be crushed, so if I ever find any animal in such a state that it needs to be put down, I'd take it straight to a vet, whether it be a baby bird or a dog.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

double posted sorry


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I speak on behalf of Matt when I say the method we'd use is the vets. If we ever had to euthanase an animal ourselves, it'd probably be a blow to the head to destroy the brain, hopefully quick and painless, although I just can't stand the thought of the animal panicking as it sees something coming towards it's head to be crushed, so if I ever find any animal in such a state that it needs to be put down, I'd take it straight to a vet, whether it be a baby bird or a dog.


yea id allways let a vet carry it out im just stating what the vetenary and reputable forum members of dendroboard state is the humain way of killing anphibians



Meko said:


> wasting vodka on a frog isn't humane!!
> 
> brick to the head and then drink the vodka.


im sure you can still drink the vodka after having certain animals in the bottle is often a delicacy i think its tailand were you get a beer with a tokay in it :gasp: 



Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't see why a brick is not the most humane method. It's a spilt second and they're gone. I don't feel 100% confident any other method can achieve this.


i think its the mess and chance of it being unsuccessful and causing more pain and suffering :lol2: the idea behind euthanisia is normaly for it to be peacful i cant see the death hospitals in switzerland being as possable if they had a huge rock and asked you to just pop your head under it as they pat you on the back assuring you its just a split second :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

marcusjelly said:


> talking is un humane the thing is suffering now?


it died on page one.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> though they slow down they remain conscious throughout as there blood crystallises destroying there body and organs in a horrific painful way its 1 of those stories that has been thrown around so much its believed ...like swimming after eating also false :gasp:
> 
> the vet aproved method of euthanising anphibains is above allthough according to dendroboard they use ethenole rather than vodka but vodka is there given substitute there words not mine


So your telling me that after i ate all that food on holiday and waited an hour before i went in the pool i didnt have to...BUGGER :gasp:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yes you did... i once had a day on the ale and then got a duck madras before diving in the pool.... the duck must have still been alive as it wanted to go for a swim as soon as i dived in


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

richie.b said:


> So your telling me that after i ate all that food on holiday and waited an hour before i went in the pool i didnt have to...BUGGER :gasp:


stephen fry is the source :gasp: QI said so..... and both stephen and QI never lie.....little rhym there for you to :lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> yes you did... i once had a day on the ale and then got a duck madras before diving in the pool.... the duck must have still been alive as it wanted to go for a swim as soon as i dived in


well thats ok then i feel better now..old wives tales my arse :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

richie.b said:


> The kindest way is to put it in the freezer its body will go into hibernation, just like going to sleep but will not wake up.
> Sorry i couldnt get this reply to you sooner ilt
> This is also the most humane way with reptiles (other than the vets of course)


 I don't mean to pick on you, but I will reiterate what others have said. 

This is not humane at all, it is infect and old wife’s tale. Upon being placed in the freezer, the blood crystallizes, expanding and busting organs, causing a very slow and painful death. Although the animal appears to be in hibernation it is infect still conscious and can feel the pain. I will find the scientific article to back this up and post this hear as well.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> I don't mean to pick on you, but I will reiterate what others have said.
> 
> This is not humane at all, it is infect and old wife’s tale. Upon being placed in the freezer, the blood crystallizes, expanding and busting organs, causing a very slow and painful death. Although the animal appears to be in hibernation it is infect still conscious and can feel the pain. I will find the scientific article to back this up and post this hear as well.


thats not good 30 plus years ive been doing it this way, and now ive got to tell my poor old mother that she didnt have to have that sick toad in the freezer after all, oh well the missus will be happy
guess its a brick in future then :bash:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

richie.b said:


> thats not good 30 plus years ive been doing it this way, and now ive got to tell my poor old mother that she didnt have to have that sick toad in the freezer after all, oh well the missus will be happy
> guess its a brick in future then :bash:


or a frog vodka :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

richie.b said:


> thats not good 30 plus years ive been doing it this way, and now ive got to tell my poor old mother that she didnt have to have that sick toad in the freezer after all, oh well the missus will be happy
> guess its a brick in future then :bash:


sorry matey, I'll find the artical as well, i've got it saved somewhere


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

stick it in your frezzer


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> sorry matey, I'll find the artical as well, i've got it saved somewhere


No worries you learn something new everyday as they say, mind you theres a few people that i know of that do it this way so will have to tell them :blush:

And sambridge dont know about the vodka seems a waste, what about whisky i dont like that


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

beardys said:


> stick it in your frezzer



you cant do that thats just cruel :whistling2:


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

Meko said:


> it died on page one.


lol dumbass aint i!:2wallbang:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I've not managed to find a British version of this on the net, so the American one will do;

http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf

Relevant parts regarding freezing, cooling or *Rapid* freezing of fully concious amphibians and reptiles can be found on pages 23/24 and 39


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

your not the one who killed it at the end of the day the car did, just didnt do a very good job so you had to help end the pain, most people wouldnt have even botherd and just left it


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Saedcantas said:


> I've not managed to find a British version of this on the net, so the American one will do;
> 
> http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf
> 
> Relevant parts regarding freezing, cooling or *Rapid* freezing of fully concious amphibians and reptiles can be found on pages 23/24 and 39


cheers I've been trying to find it.


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

Saedcantas said:


> I've not managed to find a British version of this on the net, so the American one will do;
> 
> http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf
> 
> Relevant parts regarding freezing, cooling or *Rapid* freezing of fully concious amphibians and reptiles can be found on pages 23/24 and 39


Drowning is not a means of euthanasia and is inhumane.​​

just incase you were wondering, and also...

Burning​​Chemical or thermal burning of an animal is not an acceptable method of euthanasia.​​

it reminds me of league of gentlemen with the toad guy and a toad melting on his heater. classic!


----------

